# Wii, PS3 or Xbox360



## thinkingaboutlife (Sep 3, 2013)

Which console this generation did you like the most/enjoy and which one do you think is the best overall system?


I see we had threads like this for older consoles but why not the current ones.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 3, 2013)

Have to go with PS3.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 3, 2013)

:/ What kinda question is this?

WiiPS360

Wii because under all that shovelware is 100 games that are frigging excellent.  360 because multiplats and Lost Odyssey and whatever (Bayonetta)

PS3 is for anime/fighting games


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Sep 3, 2013)

PS3 by far.

Games like Metal Gear Solid 4, Ni No Kuni, Journey, Demon's Souls, Heavy Rain, The Unfinished Swan, Folklore, God of War III, inFAMOUS, Killzone, Uncharted, The Last of Us, Little Big Planet, Motorstorm, Ratchet & Clank, Resistance, etc...

It's a diverse and unrivaled lineup of exclusive experiences. Also, exclusive DLC on the PS3 like The Joker in Arkham Asylum *stayed* exclusive. You couldn't get them anywhere else unlike the timed DLC Microsoft buys off. Free online play and the ridiculous value of PS+ should you decide to get it are just icing on the cake.

Not that the other systems didn't have anything to offer.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 3, 2013)

Ni No Kuni is a DS game, their first party games are meh,PS+ is nice I guess.

Sony took their mean time getting there.


Heavy Rain is just bah/


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Sep 3, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Ni No Kuni is a DS game, their first party games are meh,PS+ is nice I guess.
> 
> Sony took their mean time getting there.
> 
> ...





Ni No Kuni is also on the PS3. And it's amazing. As are all of those games I listed. I'm sure not all of them will appeal to everyone. But they are quality games in their respective genres. But I'm sure you've played all of them and you know what you're talking about.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Sep 3, 2013)

PS3 without a doubt.


Wii was the worst nintendo console ever.


----------



## Nuuskis (Sep 3, 2013)

^ Yet it was the best selling Nintendo console. 

My vote goes for Wii this time. Although I must admit, I would have liked the option to use normal controller with some Wii games instead of being forced to use Wii remote and being forced to buy batteries for it.

Only thing why I would think PS3 would be the winner is because as I understand, it still has the best blu-ray player available. Correct me if I am wrong.

And Xbox360 isn't that bad but I have never get to play with it that much.


----------



## Slice (Sep 3, 2013)

Xbox and PS are interchangeable save for a few exclusives. PS came with a bluray player built in but was expensive and suffered from "no gaems" for over a year. Xbox usually decided to die after a year and needed to be replaced.

I have a 360 (even though i like most of the PS3 exclusives more) just because of the controller. I sometimes play at a buddys PS3 and i never got how you can play with that tiny thing without your hands hurting after a while.

Wii is way below both.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 3, 2013)

Hard to say. 360 was the better at multiplats, but the PS3 exclusives are definitely better. Just this year alone topples what the 360 released throughout it's whole life cycle.


----------



## Rios (Sep 3, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]vyufDxxWIsM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 115 (Sep 3, 2013)

PS3 wins this one. Brilliant value for money with PS+ and even when it was first released $600 for cheap for a blu-ray player, with the added bonus of also being a gaming console. Also first-party exclusives for PS3 have kept getting better and better, while X360 has just been kind of stagnant for a while now. 

The Wii was alright, but imo it's game line-up wasn't the strongest and I held little interest in any of the games that were released.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 3, 2013)

Well, it comes down to which console has the best games and I feel PS3 had the best exclusives so it wins for me. 360 would be second, it didn't have nearly as strong lineup of exclusives as PS3 did but Wii's library can't compete with all the great multi-plat games PS3 and 360 had. Although I don't think Wii is that far behind 360 because it had some amazing exclusives and probably my favorite game of the last generation.

PS3 also for amazing PS+ service and being the only console with blu-ray.


----------



## P3IN (Sep 3, 2013)

Ps3 IMO, but overall I like the exclusives better for Xbox cause of GOW and halo ...the games which I love the most   

But ps3 has loads of awesome exclusives, in general, I like the ps3 better ...free online gaming and blu-ray compatability is also reasonable


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 3, 2013)

360 and Wii. This is the generation where you can barely distinguish Microsoft from Sony since most of previous exclusive series went multiplat. That and the 360 controller might be the favorite controller ever.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Sep 3, 2013)

PS3 for sure.

I quite dislike the Wii and 360 lot, motion controls, badly designed controllers, 360 destroying your disc if you move it etc.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 3, 2013)

Dokiz1 said:


> PS3 without a doubt.
> 
> 
> Wii was the worst nintendo console ever.



Nah Im pretty sure the DS had more shovelware.

Was the rpg king though.


I guarantee half of you didnt play half the library the machine had.
You sound like the people who said the N64 only had a bunch of platformers .


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 3, 2013)

DS is still the king of handhelds, the library is fucking insane. Wii not so much, at least for the years it's been alive.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 3, 2013)

I didn't feel like any of them won this gen tbh. I'll probably Wii & PS3 despite their flaws.

DS was the king of the 7th generation though.


----------

